

World's Fastest Fiber Line Can Support an Internet's Worth of Data - fsakura
http://gizmodo.com/worlds-fastest-fiber-line-holds-an-internets-worth-of-d-1651327178

======
fsakura
Not sure how long this would take to be commercially available. But when and
if it does it would change the way we use internet.

